# Best way to handle HDVR2 upgrade Q



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

I have two HDVR2s. One unit has a 300GB drive I installed about six months ago and zippered it. It's sitting at software version 6.2a. The second one I purchased off eBay with stock drive and allowed it to upgrade itself. It's now at 6.3e.

I now want to upgrade the drive in the newer HDVR2 and, since I've heard there are problems with 6.3e, would like to have it set for software version 6.2a like the other unit. I didn't back up the other unit after its software upgrade, and the backup I have for it is at least 1-1/2 years old.

So, is there a way to upgrade the drive in the newer DTiVo and downgrade its software while I'm at it...?


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Do you care about preserving the recordings on the newer HDVR2? If not, then you can use the image files from your older 6.2a HDVR2 to upgrade your newer HDVR2. You'll just need to perform a "clear and delete everything" after you complete the process or you won't be able to record anything.


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

litzdog911 said:


> Do you care about preserving the recordings on the newer HDVR2? If not, then you can use the image files from your older 6.2a HDVR2 to upgrade your newer HDVR2. You'll just need to perform a "clear and delete everything" after you complete the process or you won't be able to record anything.


Litzdog911--

Thanks for the reply. There aren't any recordings on the newer unit I want to keep, but there are on the older unit. So I can do a backup of the system on the older unit, move it to the newer unit, and then do a 'clear and delete' after starting up the newer unit? In doing that, would my zipper setup transfer to the newer unit, or would I run the zipper on the newer unit after the clear and delete?


----------



## rbtravis (Aug 9, 2005)

Sbmocp said:


> Litzdog911--
> 
> Thanks for the reply. There aren't any recordings on the newer unit I want to keep, but there are on the older unit. So I can do a backup of the system on the older unit, move it to the newer unit, and then do a 'clear and delete' after starting up the newer unit? In doing that, would my zipper setup transfer to the newer unit, or would I run the zipper on the newer unit after the clear and delete?


All zipper questions belong in the Underground forum. No hacking talk allowed here.


----------



## Da Goon (Oct 22, 2006)

rbtravis said:


>


Someone wake up on the wrong side of the bed this morning?


----------



## Sbmocp (Apr 19, 2001)

rbtravis said:


> All zipper questions belong in the Underground forum. No hacking talk allowed here.


Well...okay then. I don't think I can anything to Da Goon's observation...  A simple yes or no would have been sufficient.


----------

